# BLISTERS!!! Foot health.



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems that almost every time I settle into a new pair of boots, the blister demon pays me a visit with his instruments of pain and discomfort. Today I went out and got some good waterproofing compound for my new (slightly used) boots. The compound has a two fold use, as it also softens the boots, and makes it more pliable as it settles into the leather. Hopefully this will quicken the break in period, so my feet can get back into hauling my ass around wherever i tell them too. 
Once blisters are on ones feet though, proper care can mean keeping on our travels, or being laid up for several days as we tend the tender spots. I fucking hate blisters, so a quick heal means a lot to me. Keeping the blister intact, and trying to not pop it is best, but they usually do. Keeping the area clean, and dry...with a bit of polysporin cuts healing time drastically. I keep some mole skin sheets in my kit, and cut little donuts to put around the affected spot. Keeping boots clean (sand, dirt) and dry (wet feet are more fragile) helps keep a healthy home for my feet as i torture them. Having tough feet....walking barefoot a lot helps too. Socks are the cleanest thing I wear, and for me are mostly wool. Just a personal choice that I find works...cotton just screws things up...bad. 
Anyways, that's what I tend to do. What you folks do to treat blisters, and avoid them?


----------



## tallhorseman (Feb 24, 2010)

I keep a couple of pair of calf-high nylon stockings for when I'm having any kind of foot discomfort. They breath better than socks, so they stay dry, and they reduce the friction that causes blisters. Baby powder/corn starch helps also. Cotton socks are worthless, moisture holding, MFers. Wool can't be beat.

If you do get blisters, pin-hole, drain, and band-aid them. 

Urine cures athletes foot.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 24, 2010)

Usually when I feel alot of friction on a specific area, where I might get a blister, I will cut a square of Duct Tape and stick that to the area in my boot thats bothering me. Seems to cut that friction right down.


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I've found duct tape works the best for me. Mole skin always seems to lose its adhesiveness ten minutes after application, so if I'm getting any hot-spots (and I usually try and find those before they become blisters), I'll just slap some duct tape on. Clean, dry socks are always important. 
I've heard of people putting rubbing alcohol onto their feet (feet without blisters, I believe). Never tried that but wondering if anyone else has. I guess it hardens feet? Interested in anyone's experiences with that.


----------



## joemojave (Apr 12, 2010)

Back when I used to run a lot, if I expected a blister I would put vasoline all over my feet in the morning. Now I just walk and run barefoot as much as possible, and I never get blisters.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Apr 12, 2010)

Duct tape is what I usually have, but for me the best is masking tape directly on the blister and leave it on till it comes off on its own. It reduces the friction better than any grease and it doesn't get gummy on your feet like the duct tape. If you're doing serious miles the duct tape can actually make more friction when it breaks down, and it can be hard to get off without hot soap and water. If you're out for several days, that's a big deal.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Apr 14, 2010)

I use a three layer system. First dust my feet with a decent coat of baby powder, then I throw on a pair of Nylon dress socks(trust me), another light coat of powder, then I take a pair of regular cotton socks, flip them inside out then put them on, then a thin pair of wool socks. Flipping the cotton socks inside out puts the smoother side in contact with the nylon and it acts like a bearing. The nylon pulls moisture from your feet, and the wool pulls it from the cotton.

It won't help much during break-in. The only boner is that my feet get hot., but any sweat gets wicked away anyway, so who cares? I actually need to get more socks. Since I been housed up, all my good socks have gotten lost or ruined...


----------



## trotsky (May 9, 2010)

Just take it like a man until they become callouses and it doesn't matter anymore.


----------

